# SfdW Hannover?



## zecke80 (20. März 2004)

Hi!
mich würds mal interessieren, ob in Hannover und Umgebung ein paar Leutchen Interesse an einem "Saufen für den Weltfrieden" hätten. Wäre doch mal ganz nett. Neue Biker kennelernen etc. 
Schreibt, was ihr davon halten würdet.

happy trails


----------



## himbeertoni (20. März 2004)

nice idea........wenns terminlich passt, gerne 

best greetz , himbeertoni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Würfel (20. März 2004)

ich sag mal so: dem pilsgenuß an sich bin ich nicht abgeneigt, im gegenteil!


----------



## H/WF-Honk (20. März 2004)

Kai96 schrieb:
			
		

> ich sag mal so: dem pilsgenuß an sich bin ich nicht abgeneigt, im gegenteil!


mir gehts genau so...


----------



## Hattrick (23. März 2004)

Kai96 schrieb:
			
		

> ich sag mal so: dem pilsgenuß an sich bin ich nicht abgeneigt, im gegenteil!



 sag Bescheid wann und wo - wenn es passt gerne

Hier z.B. unser "Bikerhome"  
http://www.ruppbraeu.de/navi.htm


----------



## Würfel (23. März 2004)

Sorry, aber DAS liegt am Arsch der Welt 

Ich werd mir mal ne nette Location in Hannover City überlegen, aber ihr dürft euch selbstverständlich auch Gedanken machen.


----------



## rigger (23. März 2004)

wenns das dann noch gibt bin ich ab August auch mit dabei!!


----------



## Quen (23. März 2004)

Na das ist doch mal ne nette Idee!

Werdet mal langsam konkreter


----------



## Rabbit (23. März 2004)

Hattrick schrieb:
			
		

> Hier z.B. unser "Bikerhome"
> http://www.ruppbraeu.de/navi.htm


Hehe, das wäre da unten auch meine erste Wahl


----------



## mischuwi (23. März 2004)

Wo nette Leute beisammen sind und das Pils in Strömen fließt da werde ich sicher auch nicht fern bleiben!   

Also: ZUSAGE!    Wann? Wo?


----------



## Silox (24. März 2004)

Hi Leuts,
wäre dann auch dabei, lasst euch mal ne nette Location einfallen. Im Sommer
ist der Biergarten in Wülfel ganz nett. ( leckere Rippchen mmmm)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hattrick (24. März 2004)

Silox schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leuts,
> wäre dann auch dabei, lasst euch mal ne nette Location einfallen. Im Sommer
> ist der Biergarten in Wülfel ganz nett. ( leckere Rippchen mmmm)



Was neutrales, aber wenig Platz: Nordmannsturm, Annaturm http://www.turmbesteiger.de/seite1.htm

Mittendrin (und Rupp-Bier !)
http://www.teufelsbruecke.de/ 

mit dem Auto gut zu erreichen:
http://www.mooshuette.de/

Bantorfer Höhe, Barsinghausen/Bantorf (keine HP ?)

weitere Vorschläge
http://www.deisterkoeche.de/Deister/deister.html

... Wülfel würde auch passen.


----------



## H/WF-Honk (24. März 2004)

Silox schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leuts,
> wäre dann auch dabei, lasst euch mal ne nette Location einfallen. Im Sommer
> ist der Biergarten in Wülfel ganz nett. ( leckere Rippchen mmmm)


Der Wülfeler Biergarten wäre wirklich perfekt (ist immerhin fast vor meiner Haustür  )... Ist aber noch ein bischen hin, bis die öffnen, oder?


----------



## Würfel (24. März 2004)

wenn schon biergarten, warum dann nicht an hannovers höchstem punkt?  http://www.turmgarten.de/ und zufällig gleich bei _mir_ um die ecke  ne mal im ernst, der ist echt gut, allerdings dauerts wohl noch ein bisschen bis das wetter mitmacht


----------



## H/WF-Honk (24. März 2004)

Kai96 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn schon biergarten, warum dann nicht an hannovers höchstem punkt?  http://www.turmgarten.de/ und zufällig gleich bei _mir_ um die ecke  ne mal im ernst, der ist echt gut, allerdings dauerts wohl noch ein bisschen bis das wetter mitmacht


Der höchste Punkt Hannovers ist ja immer noch mein Kronsberg (spätestens seit der Expo). Musst Du mal Deine Top20-CD bemühen 
Ansonsten sind Biergärten wohl nichts für die nächsten Wochen. Wollen wir denn wirklich so lange warten?


----------



## Slik202 (24. März 2004)

Wäre auch dabei,
sagt mir bloss wann und wo!!

MFG
Slik202


----------



## zecke80 (25. März 2004)

hi!
na da melden sich ja sogar welche   !
schlagt weiter kräftig was vor, muss mich nach euch richten, da ich aus bad nenndorf komme.

happy trails!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hattrick (25. März 2004)

zecke80 schrieb:
			
		

> hi!
> na da melden sich ja sogar welche   !
> schlagt weiter kräftig was vor, muss mich nach euch richten, da ich aus bad nenndorf komme.
> happy trails!



Hallo Nachbar


----------



## Hitzi (28. März 2004)

Hallöchen,

Saufen für den Weltfrieden? Bin ich auch dabei   

Als Location würde mir einfallen 

Mit Dach über dem Kopf - Sausalitos (Häbbie Aua 17 - 20 h) oder Brauhaus (jajajajajaaaaa - gefällt nicht jedem - Mir manchmal auch nicht, vor allem am Tag danach    )

Ohne Dach - Waterloo Biergarten oder Biergarten an der Uni - Alles zentral gelegen   

Der Kronsberg ist tatsächlich der höchste Punkt in H-town   

Die anderen Vorschläge sind auch nicht schlecht.....

Termin: Fr. 16.04. oder Sa 17.04.04 ????

Um mal konkret zu werden.....


Einwände???


MFG

Hitzi


----------



## Würfel (28. März 2004)

Sausalitos und Brauhaus sind natürlich grade am Wochenende volle Kanne ausgebucht, aber warum nicht?

16.4. kann ich übrigens schon mal nicht


----------



## mischuwi (28. März 2004)

Oh Oh Oh! Da muss ich auch Bedenken anmelden! Am 18.4. is CC-Rennen in Waste (Paderborn)!!! Und da wir da alle hin wollen wäre es ungünstig sich am Vorabend wegzuschießen!


----------



## Quen (29. März 2004)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> Oh Oh Oh! Da muss ich auch Bedenken anmelden! Am 18.4. is CC-Rennen in Waste (Paderborn)!!! Und da wir da alle hin wollen wäre es ungünstig sich am Vorabend wegzuschießen!


Nenn Deinen Titel "IBC DIMB RACING TEAM" mal auf "gigantica.de Racing Manager" um...


----------



## Hitzi (2. April 2004)

Hi,

scheint also mal wieder gar nicht so einfach zu sein, einen gemeinsamen Termin zu finden.

Jetzt lasse ich mich einfach mal überraschen   

Hier noch einmal der Beweis: Kronsberg 118 M ü NN


Schöne Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## Würfel (2. April 2004)

Ok ok, ihr habt mich überzeugt, auch wenn der Kronsberg ja nun etwas weiter von Hannovers Stadtmitte entfernt ist.

Mit dem Termin ist es wirklich so eine Sache. Bei mir sind alle Wochenenden bis einschließlich 24./25.4. verplant, aber laßt euch dadurch nicht abhalten. Ich wäre aber auch unter der Woche fürs Saufen zu haben


----------



## Firetire (10. April 2004)

shit  
darf nicht saufen  
bin erst 13  und wohne in döhren


----------



## kette 04 (18. April 2004)

Mahlzeit

also ich wäre dabei; zur einstimmung schlage ich den 5.Juni vor.  

wir veranstalten im welfengarten zu hannover das 4. klapprad-rennen
tuning am bike ist erlaubt, wichtig ist nur die klappschraube!!

also wer bock auf ein lockeres event hat, kommt vorbei, abends
findet noch ein hardcore konzert statt.

5.juni , 13.00 hannover welfengarten vor der uni!!!!!!

bis denne


----------



## Crysolith (18. April 2004)

Hallo,
und ist der Weltfrieden nun schon ersoffen worden ?  

Falls nicht habe den Threat gerade erst gelesen und hoffe doch, das wenn ich es schon verpasst habe, im Sommer ein Ausweichtermin kommt.

Am besten irgendwo im Deister denn dann kann man vorher  eine Demonstrationsfahrt gegen das Sperren von Wanderwegen für Radfahrer durchführen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hattrick (18. April 2004)

Crysolith schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> und ist der Weltfrieden nun schon ersoffen worden ?
> 
> Falls nicht habe den Threat gerade erst gelesen und hoffe doch, das wenn ich es schon verpasst habe, im Sommer ein Ausweichtermin kommt.
> ...



Also dieses Gezerre um einen Termin und Ort ist m.E. eher ...

Mein Vorschlag: Treffpunkt ( Nordmannsturm ) an jedem ersten Samstag im Monat gegen 15:00 Uhr. Somit hätten wir ein festes Datum für den Kalender in unserem Revier - entweder als Etappenziel oder Ende einer Tour. Es erscheint wer erscheinen möchte.  

Nach dem Ende der Sommerzeit können wir den Treffpunkt nach H oder ? verlegen.


----------



## Würfel (19. April 2004)

Der Vorschlag von Hattrick ist ganz gut! Dann kann man das ganze mit dem Biken verbinden und ein bisschen Posen  Erstes Maiwochenende fällt bei mir aber schon mal flach  

Allerdings muss man aufpassen dass man auf dem Rückweg noch die Trails heile runterkommt!


----------



## zecke80 (19. April 2004)

Hattrick schrieb:
			
		

> Also dieses Gezerre um einen Termin und Ort ist m.E. eher ...
> 
> Mein Vorschlag: Treffpunkt ( Nordmannsturm ) an jedem ersten Samstag im Monat gegen 15:00 Uhr. Somit hätten wir ein festes Datum für den Kalender in unserem Revier - entweder als Etappenziel oder Ende einer Tour. Es erscheint wer erscheinen möchte.
> 
> Nach dem Ende der Sommerzeit können wir den Treffpunkt nach H oder ? verlegen.




saubere idee!


----------



## Hitzi (19. April 2004)

Dann werden wir wohl jeden 1. Samstag nach 15.00 Uhr angeschossene Biker vom Deister rollen sehen, oder?     

Rettungswagen: Tel: 112

Es hieß ja sfdW    Na dann Prost     

Das kann ja was werden........


Schöne Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## Wonko (22. April 2004)

Kai96 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn schon biergarten, warum dann nicht an hannovers höchstem punkt?  http://www.turmgarten.de/ und zufällig gleich bei _mir_ um die ecke


 Zufälle gibt's: da fahre ich ein, zwei mal die Woche dran vorbei. Auf der Anfahrt zum Benther Berg. Auf meinem Cube LTD Three 2003. (Nein, ich bin kein 96-Fan ;-)


----------



## Würfel (22. April 2004)

hmm komisch dass wir uns da noch nicht getroffen haben  wohnst du auch in linden?


----------



## Wonko (23. April 2004)

Kai96 schrieb:
			
		

> hmm komisch dass wir uns da noch nicht getroffen haben


 Naja, so groß ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit für die Anwesenheit zur gleichen Zeit am gleichen Ort nun auch wieder nicht. Auf meiner üblichen Hausrunde halte ich mich auch nicht stundenlang am Benther Berg auf, sondern fahre nur ein- oder zweimal drüber und rolle dann ab Everloh oder ab Northen durch die Felder bzw. Richtung Gehrden.

 Merkwürdigerweise sehe ich aber ohnehin recht selten andere Mountainbiker am Benther Berg. Es ist ja nun nicht so, dass Hannover so sehr viele Berge und Bike-Reviere zu bieten hätte. 



			
				Kai96 schrieb:
			
		

> wohnst du auch in linden?


 Jo. Von meinem Schreibtisch aus blicke ich ziemlich genau Richtung Lindener Berg, aber das Huckelchen ist ja noch nicht mal hoch genug, um raus zu ragen und sichtbar zu sein. Hannover halt - flach aber sonnig. ;-)


----------



## Hattrick (25. April 2004)

So was aber auch

Am 1.5. bin ich leider nicht in heimischen Gefilden   
Viel Spass beim Treffen um 15:00 Uhr am Nordmannsturm.   

Bein mächsten Mal, 4.6.04, passt es dann wieder.


----------



## Hitzi (27. April 2004)

Hi,

dann können wir doch den Termin auf den 2. Mai schieben und es vielleicht mit dem Deister-Touring verbinden ??   

Dann hätten wir 2 Klappen mit einer Fliege geschlagen, oder ?    

Schöne Grüße


Hitzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zecke80 (27. April 2004)

Außerdem dürfte man am 1. noch sehr kaptt sein (Tanz in den Mai). 2. ist gut!

Also? wer ist dabei???


----------



## Hattrick (27. April 2004)

zecke80 schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem dürfte man am 1. noch sehr kaptt sein (Tanz in den Mai). 2. ist gut!
> 
> Also? wer ist dabei???



also wenn die Bahnen frei sind könnte 2.5. um 15:00 Uhr klappen, ich smse  foxi an


----------



## fischer (5. Mai 2004)

Das wäre doch mal etwas nettes im Raum Hannover.   
  ich denke da sind viele dabei.


----------



## gZM (6. Mai 2004)

Bin auch dabei!!
Lindenerturm hört sich gut an und sieht auch nett aus.
Ansonsten noch den Biergarten an der Eilenriede/List, weiß jetzt nicht wie der heißt.
Brauhaus...naja wenn schönes Wetter ist will ich lieber drausen sitzen...

bis denne


----------

